# Ordering a Watch from STEINHART from the USA?



## divided (Nov 16, 2010)

Can I simply add a watch to my cart and pay with my CC or do I need to do anything additional because I am in the USA (California)? Shipping appears to be about 30$ (US) which doesn't seem too bad. Any idea how long a shipment would take? Has anyone in the US ordered from their site? Everything is obviously listed in Euros on their site, but i assume the conversion will be done auto magically when I pay?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Post moved to the more suitable forum. ;-)


----------



## edwinwalke (Aug 9, 2010)

divided, there are many folks on this forum that have ordered for the USA with great results. Steinhart ships via FedEx 2 day for 30 Euros which is about $39. Most shipments are receive in several days if not sooner from pickup in Germany. Steinhart is a great company and I don't think you will be disappointed.


----------



## divided (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I just realized the watch I wanted is hand wound. Would I need to wind it multiple times a day or just in the morning? I can't seem to find how long the reserve is.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I have ordered 4 watches from them direct. The website will allow you to pay via Paypal.
Shipping has been 3-6 days for me, mostly I think it's 4 days avg it seems from posts I have read.
When you switch to English on their site (little flag at the top of the page), you'll then be bale to see not only the price in Euros but also the price withtout the VAT which is what US buyers pay, so it is cheaper. Expect to receive a FedEx duty incoice within a few days as well... ab out 15-20$ for 350-450$ watch I seem to remember, nothing major.
Order processing and shipping is always super prompt and fast. Post purchase emails may take a few days to be replied to as Steinhart seems to be growing super fast and i suspect the holidays are busy times.


----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

divided said:


> Thanks for the reply. I just realized the watch I wanted is hand wound. Would I need to wind it multiple times a day or just in the morning? I can't seem to find how long the reserve is.


Winding it about 15 turns each morning keeps it ticking for me.


----------



## divided (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks for the input everyone. I just placed my order for the MARINE CHRONOMETER II roman. Can't wait. Hopefully it'll be here sometime next week.


----------



## TnkCmdr (Jan 22, 2014)

Everything listed on the Steinhart website seems to be "sold out". Am I misunderstanding this? Is there another place to purchase their watches?


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

TnkCmdr said:


> Everything listed on the Steinhart website seems to be "sold out". Am I misunderstanding this? Is there another place to purchase their watches?


No, you're not misunderstanding anything. Supply issues with ETA movements are behind this. Spend a little time reading through the numerous threads on this subject here and you'll see what I'm talking about. As for other places, Steinhart has a list of Authorized Dealers on its website that you could contact and see which models they currently have in stock.

A note to everyone else, please be aware that this thread is over three years old...


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

I bought from them direct once. The watch got to me in Texas in 2 days with no problems. The outbox got a little mangled but they packed it well so it was only the cardboard shipping box that took damage. The Steinhart box was perfectly fine. Keep in mind you'll have to pay duties later. I paid about $20.


----------

